# Just wanted to share



## ckmini (May 27, 2009)

My classic over gelding went Grand Champion under all 3 judges this past weekend (okay granted there was only 4 ponies in this division) BUT he's doing so much better behavior-wise than last summer! and he has a new harness (thanks to Herron Tack) so I can start working with him.

Oneka's Here Comes Trouble







thanks for letting me share!


----------



## txminipinto (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations! very nice pony!


----------



## muffntuf (May 27, 2009)

I did see you at Waterloo but didn't see the gelding classes! Congratulations!


----------



## krissy3 (May 28, 2009)

Thats very exciting .....He is stunning . And I would be proud of him too, its a great feeling , congradulations!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 28, 2009)

You have every right to be braggin, I know I would!!!!!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (May 28, 2009)

Congratulations! And it doesn't matter how many were in his class as long as SOMEBODY else was! He looks to be a super guy and I suspect that you'll add lots and lots of blue ribbons to his collection. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 29, 2009)

Congrats on your wins! Your boy is very nice.


----------



## Sanny (May 29, 2009)

wow!! He looks awesome!! I haven't seen him since he was a baby, though I knew then that he had a lot of potential!!


----------



## crponies (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations! He is a handsome boy for sure, and it looks like you are having tons of fun with him.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations on your wins a very good looking horse.


----------



## Echo Acres (May 30, 2009)

Chelsie- Congratulations he looks great! He has grown up to be one handsome boy. I am happy to hear you had a good show with him.

Hope to see you soon at a show.


----------



## Ashley (May 31, 2009)

Good luck on the driving. I tried starting my pony.........we are at a stand still as we need a few new harness parts





I was thinking about going to the July show if I can find a way there and if he is looking ok.


----------



## ckmini (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Ashley- yeah I'm a little nervous about him breaking "things" as well, he's a sweet good boy, but he's just so over-reactive. But I've been stall-bridle-ing him and just lunging with the backpad and crupper (he's not a fan of that crupper) but so far so good!


----------

